# La qualité des posts des matelots



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Bon c'est bien beau les coups de boules, mais ça veut pas dire grand chose...
En effet quelqu'un qui poste beaucoup va forcement avoir plus de chance d'être coup de boulé, que quelqu'un qui poste peu...  :hein: 
Or au départ les coups de boules sevent à noter la qualité du post.. 
Donc je vous propose de calculer la qualité moyenne de vos posts.
Pour cela, sans tricher, vous prennez votre nombre de coups de boules et vous le divisez par votre nombre de posts. Aller on se concentre :hein: :hein:
Par exemple pour moi ça donne :

322/507 = 0,635 

Je reçois en moyenne 0,635 coups de boules par post...   

Et vous??


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est vraiment trop injuste !!! 

 Il faudrait aussi tenir compte de la proportion de posts datant d'avant les coudbouls... pi de la proportion dans les forums techniques... bref affiner tout ça... 

  Pour ma part je me traine à un lamentable 0,39...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

alors mois ca donne :

1849 / 5374 = 0,344

Mais ca compte pas

PS : Fouteuse de merde va


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment trop injuste !!!
> 
> Il faudrait aussi tenir compte de la proportion de posts datant d'avant les coudbouls... pi de la proportion dans les forums techniques... bref affiner tout ça...
> 
> Pour ma part je me traine à un lamentable 0,4...



Arfff mais bon avec 0,4 tu restes quand même au dessus de Bassman qui pourtant est la super star    

Ouaip faudrait pouvoir enlever les posts pre-disco... Mais je sais pas si ya un moyen d'en connaitre le nombres  :mouais: 



			
				Bassou a dit:
			
		

> alors mois ca donne :
> 
> 1849 / 5374 = 0,344
> 
> ...



Ohhh le mauvais joueur euhh


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Environ 0.28, mais bon, je solidarise avec lumai sur le coup


----------



## Grug2 (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est bien beau les coups de boules, mais ça veut pas dire grand chose...
> En effet quelqu'un qui poste beaucoup va forcement avoir plus de chance d'être coup de boulé, que quelqu'un qui poste peu...  :hein:
> Or au départ les coups de boules sevent à noter la qualité du post..
> Donc je vous propose de calculer la qualité moyenne de vos posts.
> ...





148/188=1,27027...


(et en comptant ce post ci, c'est dire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

0,46 soit 9,2/20...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> 148/188=1,27027...
> 
> 
> (et en comptant ce post ci, c'est dire


 y'a pas à dire, c'est scientifique, Grug2 est bien la personne la plus intéressante de ce forum
 
:hosto:


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

0,28 :rose:
à partir de maintenant j'arrête de flooder et je ne poste plus que des conseils méga-utiles dans les forums techniques, ou alors je ne poste que des trucs super-marrants ici mais c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas à dire, c'est scientifique, Grug2 est bien la personne la plus intéressante de ce forum
> 
> :hosto:



Bah comme ça, d'une certaine façon il reste un peu "super star" 

Remarque à l'intention des mauvais joueurs: Il s'est inscrit en 2000, donc lui aussi il a des posts pre-disco, et il fait quand même un bon score...  Alors arrétez de raler  !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2004)

Allez, limitons le ladder aux plus de 500 posts


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

mon résultat tend vers - l'infini...


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mon résultat tend vers - l'infini...


 Euuh dans le principe énoncé pas Nexka c'est le nb de coudboul divisé par le nb de posts... Pour tendre vers l'infini il faudrait que ton nb de posts tende vers 0.
  Par contre que ton résultat tende vers 0 là c'est beaucoup plus probable...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

tu me cherches ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mon résultat tend vers - l'infini...



Moins maintenant....


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu me cherches ?


 Non non juste à parfaire tes connaissances mathématiques...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2004)

elles ne me servent qu'à compter les sous...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

Moi ca fait 0.16... Mais je poste pas mal en dessous et c'est pas là qu'on prend le plus de coup de boule


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuh dans le principe énoncé pas Nexka c'est le nb de coudboul divisé par le nb de posts... Pour tendre vers l'infini il faudrait que ton nb de posts tende vers 0.
> Par contre que ton résultat tende vers 0 là c'est beaucoup plus probable...



Oui que le nombre de posts tendent vers 0, mais en venant du négatif... Sinon ça fait + l'infinit...

Sinon pour que ça tende vers - l'infinit avec son nombre de posts, il faut que son nombre de coups de boule tende vers - l'infinit...  Là aussi ça marche...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

1102/2226 =0,495, pas pire.

mais bon, c'est vrai que les coudbouls qui viennent d'ailleurs que le thread coudboul sont meilleurs


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est bien beau les coups de boules, mais ça veut pas dire grand chose...
> En effet quelqu'un qui poste beaucoup va forcement avoir plus de chance d'être coup de boulé, que quelqu'un qui poste peu...  :hein:
> Or au départ les coups de boules sevent à noter la qualité du post..
> Donc je vous propose de calculer la qualité moyenne de vos posts.
> ...



Oui bon t'as vu comme tu nous allumes ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon t'as vu comme tu nous allumes ?




   

Qui moi??? ... Même pas vrai d'abord  


Pfffff 

Je vais bouder....    


Grmmmeuleu greumeuleu tous des misogines greumeuleu .....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Qui moi??? ... Même pas vrai d'abord
> 
> 
> Pfffff
> ...



t'es si mignonne quand tu boudes  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

1658 / 3821
= 0.4339178225595394

bon c'est médiocre, comme moi quoi  :love:


----------



## molgow (10 Septembre 2004)

629 / 2865 = 0.22


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1658 / 3821
> = 0.4339178225595394
> 
> bon c'est médiocre, comme moi quoi  :love:



Mais non faut pas dire ça... Tiens, regarde, j'ai fait un classement   
* 
Grug2: 1,27
Nexka: 0,64
Grug: 0,50
DocEvil: 0,46
Supermoquette: 0,43
lumaï: 0,39
Bassman: 0,34
Guytantakul: 0,28
Poildep: 0,28
Molgow: 0,22
JPmiss: 0,16
Sonnyboy: - l'infinit
*


----------



## touba (10 Septembre 2004)

0,225

no coment...  :mouais: 

bah voilà !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> 629 / 2865 = 0.22


j'ai toujours dis que t'étais deux fois plus nul que moi


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

* 
Grug2: 1,27
Nexka: 0,64
Grug: 0,50
DocEvil: 0,46
Supermoquette: 0,43
lumaï: 0,39
Bassman: 0,34
Guytantakul: 0,28
Poildep: 0,28
touba: 0,25
Molgow: 0,22
JPmiss: 0,16
Sonnyboy: - l'infinit
*


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

81/135 = 0.6


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2004)

1359/15949... 0.085... :hein: :style:


----------



## molgow (10 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Global il a perdu 
Le flood ça paye pas pour les points discos


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Coucou "voisine" ...? :love:  :love:

 Ben moi ça fait ... 0,52 et des poussières ...


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Oui Lorna  
Bientôt, à partir du 22 septembre  , Jusqu'au 26...  
Voisine 

* 
Grug2: 1,27
Nexka: 0,64
Franswa: 0,6
Lorna: 0,52
Grug: 0,50
DocEvil: 0,46
Supermoquette: 0,43
lumaï: 0,39
Bassman: 0,34
Guytantakul: 0,28
Poildep: 0,28
touba: 0,25
Molgow: 0,22
JPmiss: 0,16
WebOliver: 0,085
Sonnyboy: - l'infinit
*


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui Lorna
> Bientôt, à partir du 22 septembre  , Jusqu'au 26...
> Voisine
> 
> ...


Youpi !!!!!!!!! j'ai le bronze !!!!!!!! :love:   

PS: je sens que ça va pas durer si j'en fait trop...   :rose:


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Youpi !!!!!!!!! j'ai le bronze !!!!!!!! :love:
> 
> PS: je sens que ça va pas durer si j'en fait trop...   :rose:


 vu ton nombre de post, ça va effectivement pas durer.
neanmoins, belle entrée


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

Ca fait quoi en fait... atta... 1150 points environs pour 1590 posts = donc

--> 0.7232    pas mal  !


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vu ton nombre de post, ça va effectivement pas durer.


ouais, malheureusement... :hein: 


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> neanmoins, belle entrée


Merci !!!


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

joli :love:

(en même temps cette methode dde calcul est douteuse


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> joli :love:
> 
> (en même temps cette methode dde calcul est douteuse



Oui, je suis d'accord, c'est bien pour ça ke j'aimerais bien savoir si on peu connaitre son nombre de posts au commencement de disco....
Euhh c'est possible?? Qll a la réponse??


----------



## quetzalk (10 Septembre 2004)

au fait ils se périment pas les coups de boule ? passque là ça fausserait tout il faudrait tenir compte de la décroissance linéaire de la coupdeboulerie générale, ça suppose de calculer des intégrales et ça... j'ai oublié depuis 1988...  

en plus je poste pour ma part :
- peu
- rarement drôle
- exceptionnellement utile

donc   vraiment c'est un jeu qui m'amuse pas !!! (un peu comme jouer à Civ III au niveau Monarque : pasglop pasglop...)
 :rateau:  :casse:     :rateau:


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> au fait ils se périment pas les coups de boule ? passque là ça fausserait tout il faudrait tenir compte de la décroissance linéaire de la coupdeboulerie générale, ça suppose de calculer des intégrales et ça... j'ai oublié depuis 1988...
> 
> en plus je poste pour ma part :
> - peu
> ...


Allez, dis-nous ton score à la place de chipoter.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

311/453 = 0,69... ha ben !!?     :rose:


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> 148/188=1,27027...



Si tu comptes rentrer à Polytehchnique, c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours dis que t'étais deux fois plus nul que moi



Allez, encore un peu de calcul :

2 x 0 = ??


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore un peu de calcul :
> 
> 2 x 0 = ??


C'est finement joué !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - rarement drôle



Menteur!  :love:


----------



## superfoguette (11 Septembre 2004)

Je vous bats tous 

*76 pts / 46 posts = 1.65*


----------



## poildep (11 Septembre 2004)

haha! Grug2 peut aller se coucher !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

superfoguette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous bats tous
> 
> *76 pts / 46 posts = 1.65*



81 points...


----------



## superfoguette (11 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 81 points...



Rectification:

*81 pts / 47 posts = 1.72*

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2004)

En tous cas, les coups de boule, ça en occupe certains.   

Si vous voulez continuer à vous tirebouchonner le neurone pour savoir qui est le meilleur (celui qui dit "évidemment c'est les verts" est un lèche-cul   ), vous pouvez aussi tenir compte du ratio entre le nombre de coups de boule reçus et le nombre de coups de boule donnés. 

Parce que, vu le trafic du genre "coupdeboule-moi, je te coupdeboulerai", on croirait du Dalida, ça frise l'entente illicite, le non-respect des règles de la concurrence et toute cette sorte de choses.  

PS. Ceci dit, si vous appliquez mon ratio, je défie quiconque de faire mieux que moi.  

PPS. Et en plus quand je me relis, ça m'arrive   je me dis que pour les fautes, y aura bientôt plus que Mackie devant moi


----------



## Franswa (11 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, les coups de boule, ça en occupe certains.
> 
> Si vous voulez continuer à vous tirebouchonner le neurone pour savoir qui est le meilleur (celui qui dit "évidemment c'est les verts" est un lèche-cul  ), vous pouvez aussi tenir compte du ratio entre le nombre de coups de boule reçus et le nombre de coups de boule donnés.
> 
> ...


heu...  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> heu...  :mouais:



Oui, c'est à quel sujet ?


----------



## Grug2 (11 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> haha! Grug2 peut aller se coucher !



 je vois pas en quoi c'est drole, mais j'y vais quand même


----------



## golf (11 Septembre 2004)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?!
- Oh rien, c'est pour les redoublants, ils apprennent la division ​


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2004)

*
superfoguette: 1,72 
Grug2: 1,27
Modern_Thing: 0,72
LeConcombreMaske: 0,69
Nexka: 0,64
Franswa: 0,6
Lorna: 0,52
Grug: 0,50
DocEvil: 0,46
Supermoquette: 0,43
lumaï: 0,39
Bassman: 0,34
Guytantakul: 0,28
Poildep: 0,28
touba: 0,25
Molgow: 0,22
JPmiss: 0,16
WebOliver: 0,085
Sonnyboy: - l'infinit
*


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2004)

0,01 - Qui dit moins


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

118 / 440 = 0.268181818


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 0,01 - Qui dit moins



Mais non Krystof, t'es toujours au dessus de Sonnyboy, qui c'est auto proclamé à -l'infinit... Comme ça personne ne peut être dernier.. Qu'elle devotion   Qui l'eut crut


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Krystof, t'es toujours au dessus de Sonnyboy, qui c'est auto proclamé à -l'infinit... Comme ça personne ne peut être dernier.. Qu'elle devotion   Qui l'eut crut



C'est ça les amis


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2004)

En fait pour ce qui me concerne ça nous fait du 0.076... ce qui est pitoyable également...

Permettez moi tout de même de me retrancher derrière le fait que nous n'avons manifestement pas les mêmes valeurs !!   

Par exemple, moi, j'aime pas doc evil...

C'est qu'un exemple hein ?! On est bien d'accord...


----------



## quetzalk (11 Septembre 2004)

bon allez, je cède aux nombreuses pressions unanimement exercées par jpmiss pour me joindre à la calculerie générale du week-end : 

178/847 = 0,210153482881

[calimero] c'est pas terrible tout de même...     :mouais: le plus frustrant c'est que je coupdeboule toujours les 3 ou 4 mêmes personnes donc j'arrive vite à la limite de ce que je peux balancer ("vous devriez ... etc etc..."), ou bien alors je shoote des nouveaux qui n'ont aucun savoir vivre et qui à l'inverse de la thèse défendue par LucG (celui qui a un truc dans l'oeil) ne renvoient pas l'ascenseur à facettes [/calimero]

Bon sinon j'ai mis toutes les décimales pour me prémunir d'un éventuel ex-aequo : je tiens à mon rang, quelle que fut sa médiocrité - assumée  :hein: .

nan mais.


----------



## nato kino (12 Septembre 2004)

On était à peu près tranquille... Finn ne postait plus de sondage. C'était l'été, les vacances... Et patatra !! voilà t'y pas que vous vous mettez de nouveau à exhiber vos nouilles. Vous avez pensé aussi à compter le nombre de smileys ou de mots que vous avez posté ?  

_ Sinon, pour ceux que ça intéresse les centres de tris de la poste recrutent, si ça vous dit... _


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> le plus frustrant c'est que je coupdeboule toujours les 3 ou 4 mêmes personnes donc j'arrive vite à la limite de ce que je peux balancer ("vous devriez ... etc etc..."), ou bien alors je shoote des nouveaux qui n'ont aucun savoir vivre et qui à l'inverse de la thèse défendue par LucG (celui qui a un truc dans l'oeil) ne renvoient pas l'ascenseur à facettes



et moi jamais


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On était à peu près tranquille... Finn ne postait plus de sondage. C'était l'été, les vacances... Et patatra !! voilà t'y pas que vous vous mettez de nouveau à exhiber vos nouilles. Vous avez pensé aussi à compter le nombre de smileys ou de mots que vous avez posté ?
> 
> _ Sinon, pour ceux que ça intéresse les centres de tris de la poste recrutent, si ça vous dit... _



Et toi tu as déjà pensé à t'occuper des tes fesses ???

Faudrait.


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu as déjà pensé à t'occuper des tes fesses ???
> 
> Faudrait.



bobone ta dit non hier soir ? :siffle


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Devrais pas provoquer sur ce genre de terrain...

Je vais te montrer mon kiki, et tu vas comprendre pourquoi des fois y a refus...


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Devrais pas provoquer sur ce genre de terrain...



y connaît pas mackie, au 4 coins des forums qu'on va le retrouvez le sonny, éparpiller façon puzzle


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et vous??


Moi, pas assez.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Raoul ???

C'est toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> y connaît pas mackie, au 4 coins des forums qu'on va le retrouvez le sonny, éparpiller façon puzzle



  

Raoul ???

C'est toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

oui j'ai mis deux posts avec le meme contenu.....


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Devrais pas provoquer sur ce genre de terrain...
> 
> Je vais te montrer mon kiki, et tu vas comprendre pourquoi des fois y a refus...



Se rouler par terre mort de rire, t'appelles ca un "refus" ????


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Raoul ???
> 
> C'est toi ?


 c'est amusant chez les marrants le besoin de faire des phrases


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

niarf..

j'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au petit déjeuner...


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai mis deux posts avec le meme contenu.....


ça c'est de l'ultra-flood


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> niarf..
> 
> j'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au petit déjeuner...



Avec 2 Kg de patate, il te fait 20L de dure


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2004)

Nan c'est juste une couille...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est de l'ultra-flood



euh... c'est pas plutôt du bi-flood ça ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...Faudrait.



Je m'inquiétais, je te voyais commencer à devenir presque courtois, limite fréquentable, mais ouf, je vois qu'il n'en ai rien, tu as repris la bête par les cornes, c'est beaucoup mieux ainsi, sans surprise.


----------

